# Cleaning off the 30 year smoke stain from your Fender Deluxe amp grill



## Norm Taylor (Oct 12, 2016)

Anybody got any good recommendations?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Spray nine, light scrub, hose, and dry. Me personally, I'd leave it. He'll, I'm trying to add nicotine to mine.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Why clean it? It's old and used. If you want shiny and new you bought the wrong amp.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the GC forum...the greatest guitar forum on the planet. 

However, I can understand if you might be wondering how I came to this conclusion based on the previous two posts...LOL.

Is it the smell or the colour/staining (or both) that bother you?

Possibly making a new baffle and putting on new grille cloth of your choice is something to consider. Not all that expensive or difficult and it would totally solve the problem. Something to consider.

Enjoy the forum and post/start new threads often.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome. Spray-Nine or any car upholstery cleaner will work on both the grill cloth and the tolex. If you're not going to remove the speaker, spray on a rag and wipe of course. 
If you want the new look, replacing the grill cloth isn't a big deal. It's very obtainable these days.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

You may or may not want to do what I did.
-remove speaker baffle and speaker (or strip off all hardware from cabinet if baffle board is fixed)
-spray with diluted dish soap
-rub gently with a soft bristle brush (harder brush for naugahyde)
-spray with garden hose until water rinse is clear for a short duration as possible(quick rinse - not a soaking)
-use air gun or vacuum cleaner set to blow standing water especially seams and crevices 
-air dry on a windy sunny day with cabinet at various angles at times


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What year is the deluxe?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Learn to appreciate that old amp smell.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I put new on mine


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Pictures!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

amagras said:


> Pictures!


What he said.


----------

